# Por qué pasas de largo



## Kaia

_



¡Noche!... regalame una estrofa mágica, tu tienes muchas, racimos enteros de párrafos enteros. *¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?...*

Click to expand...

_ 
Hola, ¿cómo puedo decir esta frase en inglés? 
Saludos, K.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hola Kaia,

Me puede decir qué quiere decir? Quizás con más contexto pueda ayudarle.

BT


----------



## ILT

¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?  Pregunta porque el día de hoy la noche pasa sin hacerle caso, ignorándolo.  Es una forma poética de decir que durante la noche se inspira y esta noche la musa de la inspiración no se le ha presentado.

Es como si viéramos en el parque a alguien que queremos saludar, pero se pasa de largo como si no nos viera (voluntaria o involuntariamente).

Desafortunadamente, no tengo la frase en inglés.  Espero esto sirva.


----------



## Kaia

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Hola Kaia,
> 
> Me puede decir qué quiere decir? Quizás con más contexto pueda ayudarle.
> 
> BT


 
Gracias BT, aquí le mando la definición

Del DRAE > *Pasar de largo.**1.* fr. Ir o atravesar por una parte sin detenerse.*2.* fr. No hacer reparo o reflexión en lo que se lee o trata.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Kaia said:
			
		

> Del DRAE > *Pasar de largo.**1.* fr. Ir o atravesar por una parte sin detenerse.*2.* fr. No hacer reparo o reflexión en lo que se lee o trata.


1. skip over
2. skim over


----------



## buddingtranslator

bueno, me lo que ha dicho me sirve pero todavía no estoy seguro de lo que podríamos decir. Que tal?:

"You've got your head in the clouds today".

"Don't let the world pass you by". (eso no tiene lo mismo sentido".

Qué opina usted I Love Translating? La primera frase me parece lo mejor.

Saludos,

BT


----------



## Kaia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> 1. skip over
> 2. skim over


 
Gracias VenusEnvy, pero ¿crees que estas frases son poéticas?


----------



## VenusEnvy

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> bueno, me lo que ha dicho me sirve pero todavía no estoy seguro de lo que podríamos decir.


Sí, qué significa la frase en español?....

Cuando veo "pasar de largo", siempre he visto un objeto directo. "Pasar de largo" mi oficina.... "Pasar de largo" el examen...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Kaia said:
			
		

> Gracias VenusEnvy, pero ¿crees que estas frases son poéticas?


De hecho, no son. Son bastante coloquiales...


----------



## Kaia

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> bueno,* lo que* me lo que ha dicho me sirve pero todavía no estoy seguro de lo que podríamos decir. Que tal?:
> 
> "You've got your head in the clouds today".
> 
> "Don't let the world pass you by". (eso no tiene lo* el* mismo sentido".
> 
> Qué opina usted I Love Translating? La primera frase me parece lo mejor.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> BT




Le he hecho una corrección a su texto BT.  Si me permite una opinión, no le encuentro relación a sus sugerencias con mi frase original. 
*Pasar de largo* no quiere decir "tener la cabeza en las nubes" (as if you were absent-minded).

Now, the second sentence with "pass you by" makes more sense to me, and I think it could be used in a literary context, do you agree?


----------



## ILT

> _¡Noche!... regalame una estrofa mágica, tu tienes muchas, racimos enteros de párrafos enteros. *¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?...*_



Night! ... give me the gift of a magical verse, you have so many, whole clusters of whole verses.  Why do you ignore me tonight?

No tan poético, pero te da una idea.


----------



## Kaia

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> De hecho, no *lo* son. Son bastante coloquiales...


 
Muchas gracias.  Te hice una corrección. Espero la entiendas. Saludos, K.


----------



## Kaia

I love translating said:
			
		

> _Quote:_
> _¡Noche!... regalame una estrofa mágica, tu tienes muchas, racimos enteros de párrafos enteros. *¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?...*_                                 Night! ... give me the gift of a magical verse, you have so many, whole clusters of whole verses. Why do you ignore me tonight?
> 
> No tan poético, pero te da una idea.


 

Well, yes I Love Translating.  I had thought of "ignore" or "forget" but I was wondering about a translation for that phrase in both senses: literary and also the coloquial one.  VenusEnvy provided me with the coloquial one, but it seems the literary version is more related to "ignore" "forget" "leave alone"...so I agree with your translation.
Thank you very much all of you.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Gracias por la correción, siempre me confundo entre "lo mismo" y "el mismo". Bueno, sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo Kaia, es que es no estaba muy seguro del sentido espanol. En inglés, podemos decir "pass you by". Eso me parece más poético que "skip over". Lo siento Venus,  

salu2,

BT


----------



## buddingtranslator

Ay, si se refiere a unos párrafos de uno texto "párrafos enteros" lo mejor sería la perifrasis "to skip over".

Saludos

BT


----------



## VenusEnvy

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> En inglés, podemos decir "pass you by". Eso me parece más poético que "skip over". Lo siento Venus,


No tienes porque! Está bien! Estoy de acuerdo con lo de "pass you by"; me suena más coloquial.


----------



## mhp

Pasar de largo means to zoom by. Tienes un alma de vagabundo en una noche estéril. Aquí es mi intento (with poetic license)

  Night! …
  Sing me a magic verse,
  of the many that you have, 
  full clusters,
of full words.
  What do you fear of the day?


----------



## Kaia

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Ay, si se refiere a unos párrafos de uno texto "párrafos enteros" lo mejor sería la perifrasis "to skip over".
> 
> Saludos
> 
> BT


 
Bueno, BT creo que te estás confundiendo. No se refiere a "pasar de largo" los párrafos de ningún texto sino que esta persona está tratando de escribir una poesía durante la noche, y como no está inspirada, culpa a la noche por olvidarse de él y no regalarle ningún párrafo mágico ( en sentido figurado, la noche no le regala la inspiración que él necesita para escribir).
Entonces le pregunta a la noche por qué ha pasado de largo (por qué ha seguido su camino sin detenerse donde él está para darle un poco de inspiración).

Espero haberme explicado, si no me preguntas nuevamente. Muchas gracias por toda tu colaboración.
K.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Qué bien, todos estamos de acuerdo  Me gusta el intento de mhp, el problema con los poemas es que a menudo no existe una traduccion correcta sino la traduccion *más* correcta. Pero el intento de mhp me parece muy bien.

BT


----------



## Kaia

mhp said:
			
		

> Pasar de largo means to zoom by. Tienes un alma de vagabundo en una noche estéril. Aquí es*tá* mi intento (with poetic license)
> 
> Night! …
> Sing me a magic verse,
> of the many that you have,
> full clusters,
> of full words.
> What do you fear of the day?


 
Muchas gracias mhp! Me gusta mucho tu versión.


----------



## buddingtranslator

K, ahora entiendo! Por fin. Me estaba confundido...

En este caso, y eso es sólo mi opinión, yo diría "Why do you pass me by?" en lo referente a la noche.

BT


----------



## Kaia

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> K, ahora entiendo! Por fin. Me estaba confundido... _[quizás quisiste decir "me estaba confundiendo"?]_
> 
> En este caso, y *ésta *es sólo mi opinión, yo diría "Why do you pass me by?" en lo referente a la noche.
> 
> BT


 
Muy bien! Me alegro de que hayas entendido!


----------



## mhp

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> K, ahora entiendo! Por fin. Me estaba confundido...
> 
> En este caso, y eso es sólo mi opinión, yo diría "Why do you pass me by?" en lo referente a la noche.
> 
> BT


If only I could think of that.
I think what you say is more true to the original. 

--edit--
In my version I really wanted to spell day as "Day"
But that would've been more of my poem than the original


----------



## buddingtranslator

Thanks!


----------



## mhp

Pues, aquí está mi segundo intento después de comentario de BuddyTranslator

  Night! …
Sing me a magic verse,
of the many that you have, 
full clusters, of full words.
Why do you pass me by so fast?


----------



## Kaia

mhp said:
			
		

> Pues, aquí está mi segundo intento después de comentario de BuddyTranslator
> 
> Night! …
> Sing me a magic verse,
> of the many that you have,
> full clusters, of full words.
> Why do you pass me by so fast?


 
Ahora me gusta más mhp!


----------



## mhp

Kaia said:
			
		

> Ahora me gusta más mhp!



A mí también


----------



## mhp

Sorry I know I'm being a pain. But I really want to get the word "today" in there. Without it too much is lost in the translation. I promise, this is my last attempt 

Night! …
Sing me a magic verse,
of the many that you have, 
full clusters, of full words.
Why today you go past so fast?


----------



## Kaia

But (excuse me mhp) is this your own version?  I mean, this is not the text I posted...Anyway your text is really nice.

What about "Why do you leave me today so fast"? Me gusta más el "today" en ese sitio, pero es un poco "spanglish" no?


----------



## mhp

Kaia said:
			
		

> I mean, this is not the text I posted.



No entiendo!


----------



## Kaia

mhp said:
			
		

> No entiendo!


 
Quote:
_¡Noche!... regalame una estrofa mágica, tu tienes muchas, racimos enteros de párrafos enteros. *¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?...*_ 

Esto era lo que había puesto en la pregunta original.  Extraído de "Noche estéril", pero vos pusiste algo diferente, pusiste la versión entera? o es una versión tuya? Eso es lo que preguntaba...


----------



## mhp

Kaia said:
			
		

> Quote:
> _¡Noche!... regalame una estrofa mágica, tu tienes muchas, racimos enteros de párrafos enteros. *¿Por qué hoy pasas de largo?...*_
> 
> Esto era lo que había puesto en la pregunta original.  Extraído de "Noche estéril", pero vos pusiste algo diferente, pusiste la versión entera? o es una versión tuya? Eso es lo que preguntaba...


I'm sorry my dear. I really have no idea what you are talking about. I only (k)new the title from

http://www.lacoctelera.com/alma_de_vagabundo/post/2005/09/16/-noche-esteril-

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="tu+tienes+muchas,+racimos+enteros"&btnG=Search


----------



## Kaia

mhp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry my dear. I really have no idea what you are talking about. I only new the title from
> 
> http://www.lacoctelera.com/alma_de_vagabundo/post/2005/09/16/-noche-esteril-


 
Great, that's the place where I found that excerpt.  Thank you mhp


----------

